# Reverse Pinch Harmonic Bends



## ramsay (Dec 25, 2010)

Example:


starts at 2:38

Does anyone have any tips on how to DO this? Pardon my ignorance, but I've been trying for years to learn how to do this properly with no success. Any help would be super neat.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale (Dec 25, 2010)

Well, for me it sounds like it was done by post-processing. If not, my wildest guess would be something with the whammy bar.


----------



## right_to_rage (Dec 26, 2010)

It sounds like you just reverse bend and strike a pinch harmonic at the top of the bend instead of just picking. He does two P.H in a row, so the first is probably on the 6th string, and the 7th string is pre-bent up a whole tone or more. I don't have my guitar with me so I can't really tab it out.


----------



## Meatbucket (Dec 26, 2010)

The way I do it is that I'd strike a first pinchy say (on a six string) on A string third fret right about halfway between both of my humbuckers, then while that note is still bent strike another pinchy closer to the neck humbucker for the releasing of the bend on the same fret. Wheee wooo.


----------



## Daggorath (Dec 26, 2010)

Is it not just a case of pre-bending a string, hitting the pinch and then unbending it back down to pitch?


----------



## theo (Dec 26, 2010)

it sounds to me like when you play a natural harmonic over an existing natural harmonic and they are using a trem on it. dont have my guitar here with me, ill make a short clip of it in a day or two when I get the chance.. im not really conveying myself well here.. haha


----------



## Guitarchitect (Dec 26, 2010)

You should be able to get it w/out a bar by pre-bending the note up a 1/4 or 1/2 step, pinching the harmonic and releasing the bend. Try it at the 2nd or 3rd fret of your bottom most (or second to the bottom string).

Oh and obviously with a ton of gain.


----------



## Bakerman (Dec 27, 2010)

The fretted notes are G then Bb prebent to D and released; PHs are 2 octaves + minor 7th higher (F C-rel-Ab). On a standard 8 w/ low F# that would be: 


```
E |---3PH(37)----------------------
B |--------------------------------
F#|--------------4PH(38)pb8--rel4--
```


----------



## Variant (Dec 29, 2010)

Sounds like this in the pitch down setting:


----------



## bostjan (Dec 29, 2010)

Sounds to me like a pretty extreme drop in pitch, so I would guess a whammy of some sort, but it could be done done with lighter string guages or really strong wrists for bending.

Actually, maybe the string tension is not that bad...


----------



## Razzy (Dec 29, 2010)

This is just a prebent pinch harmonic. I do this all the time in my band, and it sounds exactly the same. I'll hit a pinch harmonic in my 3rd fret E String, bend up my low A, hit the harmonic, and unbend it.


----------



## Skanky (Dec 29, 2010)

I seriously doubt this is a 'pre-bend' anything. That's too much of a pitch drop, plus it just sounds too perfect each time.

I'm 99% sure it's a natural harmonic at a fairly low fret (somewhere near 2nd or 4th fret) on one of the lower strings, then a good whammy.


----------



## bostjan (Dec 29, 2010)

With a pre-bend, I can make an sound about ~80% of that "Wee woo-uh," but the section you posted is more like "Wee woo-uh-ugh," which is why I think it's a whammy. I think you could "get away" with doing a pre-bend release, though.


----------



## oompa (Dec 31, 2010)

I instinctively wanna go with Skanky's reasoning.



You get a few peaks from 2:20 and onwards.

Its 5 in the morning here, the sound quality is killing me and I'm too tired to scan properly myself


----------



## Bakerman (Dec 31, 2010)

That looks like an EBMM JP 7 but I don't think he has the bar installed. Here's another where he's pretty clearly not using a pedal either.


This is one instance from the studio version (left channel w/ vocal remover, 1/4 speed) where the harmonic isn't at the very top pitch when picked--it's at A then quickly rises to C and falls to Ab. http://dl.dropbox.com/u/28651/greyhound.mp3


----------



## Soubi7string (Dec 31, 2010)

probably 2 natural harmonics and a whammy bar+whammy pedal
destroy destroy destroy does it all the time


----------



## OwainXerath (Jan 2, 2011)

It's whammy bar. Don't ask how I know. I've owned a whammy pedal, it's not post processing, it's not a slide, it's a whammy bar. Don't want to sound like a knowitall sh*t but it is


----------



## OwainXerath (Jan 2, 2011)

not a pre bend either


----------

